# Half Blue, Half Brown... What is it?



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay, so I work with a horse daily who has 2 blue eyes and 2 brown eyes, well the front half of each eye is blue, the back half is brown on both eyes, and it is split right down the middle. What is is called? Is this normal, or rare? This horse is a registered paint. I do not have pics, but will try and get some tomorrow... I am just really curious to what people think could cause this. 

Thanks


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

i went to school with someone who had a split blue eye and brown eye, 


it could be in the genetic make up, or the cells didnt fully form the full colour


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It's just caused by a white pattern. It happened to only affect some of the pigment of the eye. Does the horse happen to have a wide blaze that runs close to its eyes?


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> It's just caused by a white pattern. It happened to only affect some of the pigment of the eye. Does the horse happen to have a wide blaze that runs close to its eyes?


Haha, actually yes he does. He is a sorrel overo paint with a big wide blaze and about 15.3hh and 3 years old... his brother is also there, I work with him too, and he is a black and white tovero paint, but doesn't have blue eyes... you cannot see in this pic the blue and brown eyes, but this is what he looks like (his brother, another horse, and my filly are also in this pic)


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It's frame. The white is extending into the pigment of his eyes and turning them blue.

As for his brother, tobiano and/or sabino are blocking the eyes from being changed.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It's called partial blue eyes. I have a tobiano gelding that has one partial and when filling out the registration papers for him there's a box you check for that so it must not be too rare.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

My mare has a half blue/half brown eye, it's beautiful


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

One of our mini mares has blue spots in her eyes. She is homozygous for tobiano and negative for frame. I'm assuming she has splash.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

My Buckskin's left eye is blue and dark amber brown.. ..it's a little amber in the front, deep blue down the entire middle, and a little brown at the back side again.
His right eye is amber and icy green.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh yes, my mare has 3 different splash genes and frame.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

NeuroticMare said:


> Oh yes, my mare has 3 different splash genes and frame.


Did she test positive for all 3 mutations?


----------

